# Best city in Colorado...



## Guest (Jun 4, 2007)

if you had to pick a city to live in colorado, where would it be?
Summit County? Boulder? or Denver or someplace else that is just as close to da hills...

i've been to most places but im having a hard time deciding on denver or Boulder...:dunno:


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2007)

Denver would be the ideal place, atleast for me. It's close to the main 'area' and would have easy access to everything.


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

fort collins or steamboat springs!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

im moving to golden,co in NOV 20mins from denver right in the foothills of rockies but really i would love to be in Breck or Vail but to much $$$$


----------



## shredbetties (Aug 22, 2007)

too much $? that doesn't really make sense. I wouldn't move to golden unless it's convenient for a job. 

as for the best town/city... it all depends on what you like. i'm fond of the mountain towns, myself.


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

shredbetties said:


> too much $? that doesn't really make sense. I wouldn't move to golden unless it's convenient for a job.
> 
> as for the best town/city... it all depends on what you like. i'm fond of the mountain towns, myself.


what doesnt make sense?? that i cant afford breck or vail?? HAHA u live in aspen STFU


----------



## shredbetties (Aug 22, 2007)

yeah but the rent in breck isn't THAT expensive - you can find a place in summit county for like 700 a month (400 if you don't mind roommates) and if you're planning on riding a lot, think of all the gas $ you'd save! it doesn't make sense to live in golden and spend less on rent and more on gas! unless you have like a super good job in golden or something.

it's expensive where I live, but salaries are much higher too - my salary is about 10k higher than anyone who graduated with me and is working in denver. Even wendys pays $10+/hour here. And personally, I think the higher cost of living is worth being near awesome mountains - it's not like i'm rich.


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2007)

There are more mountain towns than breck and vail and aspen too ya know! i live in winter park which is a bomb resort and its not that expensive. definetly not as expensive as golden or boulder!!!


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

hmmm winterpark ill have to look into that....golden isnt my city of choice but its cheap and shit load of jobs all around...close to mountains


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2007)

There are so many mountain towns all through the rockies. Summit county is little more expensive than winter park, but you have 4 mountains in like 5-15 driving time, and i know it shouldnt be to hard to find a place in silverthorne or dillan. Winter park is definetly a much much smaller town than most, but thats why i like it.


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

i couldnt find anything in winter park atleast on internet i need a newspaper! lol


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2007)

skiwinterpark.com is the resort website if that helps at all. grandcountynews.com is the local newspaper


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

thanks ^^ thats helps alot!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Yeah Mcspinna is right. If you really want to live in the mountain towns you can do it. I wouldn't second guess yourself right now. Golden is a fine enough spot and gets you into the state. Plus the Denver area offers a lot of nice things too.


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

yea im pretty sure no matter what i stickin to denver/lakewood/golden area ....atleast when i first move to CO.....maybe as far as evergreen if 2 people i know actually move there we might find 3bedroom apartment/house but im figuring everything out within next month and ill start my drive on nov 1st!!!!!!!!1


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

DrGreeNThumB420 said:


> what doesnt make sense?? that i cant afford breck or vail?? HAHA u live in aspen STFU


Resort town living is all about choices. Right now is the time to move to Summit. I'm looking at places that are only going to run me about 100 more than I pay here in Steamboat and the wages I'd make are way better down there.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2007)

^^ you are always more than welcome in winter park as well


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2007)

*evergreen or steamboat*

evergreen is awesome reletively close denver, close to summit county and has echo mnt park, one of the best board places ever, all terrain park. 
steamboat is also really nice nice boarding, nice people, nice atmosphere but far from denver


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

hell yea echo season pass only 109$!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Yeah, that is a good deal for a season pass. Especially considering there is no freeride terrain there. Just park. I personally stay out of the park these days, and the resorts as much as possible. So it's just not my thing.


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2009)

*golden*

golden is the poor man's boulder
with all the hype of boulder it is a nice place to get old rich have eco yuppie kids and drink coffee.

i lived in golden for one season and found it very nice, somewhat cheap, clean very safe and very sunny

of course summit country or leadville would be better but where to get a job?

i worked in denver
45 to downtown and they are laying rails for the light rail too.
at some point is to service boulder i think even.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I wouldn't live in Leadville it's fucking like the hills have eyes out there.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I love Evergreen. I think it has the best combination of features of any place in CO. I'm 30 minutes from Denver, so there's a decent commute to a multitude of places for jobs. 20 minutes to Echo Mountain. About 35 minutes to Loveland. 45 minutes to Arapaho Basin. An hour to Breck, Keystone, and Copper.

Outside of snowboarding, there's also great access to a number of other areas like the Mount Evans Wilderness and you're living at 7500+ feet already!


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

DrGreeNThumB420 said:


> im moving to golden,co in NOV 20mins from denver right in the foothills of rockies but really i would love to be in Breck or Vail but to much $$$$


Oh if you want to move to Vail or Breck we are NOT friends anymore you little bastard. You'll end up wearing pink and growing out some shaggy hair. You'll start driving an Escalade and you won't be able to find the god damn blinker, you'll turn into a fucking mess. I think Im done being friends with you just for saying that asshole!  :laugh: What's next, are you gonna start riding a fucking Burton? Dont be dumb.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

surfsno2001 said:


> golden is the poor man's boulder
> with all the hype of boulder it is a nice place to get old rich have eco yuppie kids and drink coffee.
> 
> i lived in golden for one season and found it very nice, somewhat cheap, clean very safe and very sunny
> ...


So after bringing this thread from the deep dead, where the hell do you live now?


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2009)

I have never been to Colorado but heard a lot about it. Would love to go sometimes but don't know which is the best season.


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

All four seasons are a fine time to visit. Winter, Spring, Summer, and Autumn are all beautiful here.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

Janet Bimbi said:


> I have never been to Colorado but heard a lot about it. Would love to go sometimes but don't know which is the best season.


Janet you should come in the winter if you love snowboarding....Spring and fall don't exist to me really. We have winter, and summer. Not much in between.


----------

